# Moving to Spain



## Mikeyt68 (Oct 3, 2020)

Hi Everyone , looking to head down to Alicante to escape UK covid madness, going to need to find work to survive , I am a Painter and decorator , over 30 years in the trade, also ceramic floor and wall tiling , taping and jointing , carpentry skills 
Single and 51 years of age , intend driving down in my van with signage on the van .
Can anyone offer any advise ?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Mikeyt68 said:


> Hi Everyone , looking to head down to Alicante to escape UK covid madness, going to need to find work to survive , I am a Painter and decorator , over 30 years in the trade, also ceramic floor and wall tiling , taping and jointing , carpentry skills
> Single and 51 years of age , intend driving down in my van with signage on the van .
> Can anyone offer any advise ?


Well, the first thing that comes to mind is that if your reason for moving really is to escape "Covid madness" you would be going from the frying pan into the fire. 

Also I'm not so sure that there's a lot of work to be had for someone with your skills.... There is work, but enough to keep you going for 12 months a year is a bit of a gamble.
Look at past threads about bringing a van over. It's not always possible or easy.
Lastly, if you don't come quickly, the UK will have Brexited and then moving over to work will be very difficult. Again, see recent threads.
If you want to leave Britain you could try Canada, Australia etc where at least they speak the same language.


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

I agree with Pesky's comments. 

Covid is rife in Spain and restrictions are very much tighter here than in the UK. 

To bring a van into Spain permanently is not just a done thing...it will need re-registering onto Spanish plates and be required to be in perfect "original" condition etc, then probably required new lights etc.

To work as self employed will require you to register with various agencies and government offices and prove you have full healthcare cover for you and that you have enough income to satisfy the authorities you won't become a burden on the state. 

You will need to be a fully legal resident.

After Brexit who knows?

Steve


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Mikeyt68 said:


> Hi Everyone , looking to head down to Alicante to escape UK covid madness, going to need to find work to survive , I am a Painter and decorator , over 30 years in the trade, also ceramic floor and wall tiling , taping and jointing , carpentry skills
> Single and 51 years of age , intend driving down in my van with signage on the van .
> Can anyone offer any advise ?



Yes, don’t bother if you need work to survive you’ll be soon part of the statistics below with no government aid.


I do not understand what this U.K. covid madness is, why do you think Spain or for that matter anywhere else in the world is different


----------



## Mikeyt68 (Oct 3, 2020)

thanks for your reply

Covid madness - biggest ever fraud committed on the human race , Boris Johnson and the like should stand for crimes against humanity. Convid 19 simply does not exist 
Only the other day 500 doctors from Germany spoke out and said we are being lied - this is just the tip of the iceberg.


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

Go away Mickey!!! You are talking rubbish that we can do without. 

You've only just joined to cause trouble. 

Admin can you delete this thread?

Steve


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

Mikeyt68 said:


> thanks for your reply
> 
> Covid madness - biggest ever fraud committed on the human race , Boris Johnson and the like should stand for crimes against humanity. Convid 19 simply does not exist
> Only the other day 500 doctors from Germany spoke out and said we are being lied - this is just the tip of the iceberg.


Go and sit by Trump's bedside and tell him what you just told us........


----------



## Mikeyt68 (Oct 3, 2020)

*House Sitting*

Just been reading about the squatting situation in Spain , I can only imagine this would be a big worry for owners of holiday homes.

I am offering my services as a house sitter / maintenance operative ,salary wise just pay for my food and that's it , i do have a dog though , Max my Alaskan Malamute, would need the air con up and running for the summer months.


----------



## Mikeyt68 (Oct 3, 2020)

I wish i was talking rubbish , sadly its the truth , defiantly not here to make or cause trouble


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Mikeyt68 said:


> Just been reading about the squatting situation in Spain , I can only imagine this would be a big worry for owners of holiday homes.
> 
> I am offering my services as a house sitter / maintenance operative ,salary wise just pay for my food and that's it , i do have a dog though , Max my Alaskan Malamute, would need the air con up and running for the summer months.


You're skating extremely close to breaking our no advertising rule. 

The reality is if you wish to move to Spain you'll need to register under EU rules before the end of the transition period, or if you come after that, you'll need to apply for a visa.


----------



## Mikeyt68 (Oct 3, 2020)

Thank you


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Mikeyt68 said:


> thanks for your reply
> 
> Covid madness - biggest ever fraud committed on the human race , Boris Johnson and the like should stand for crimes against humanity. Convid 19 simply does not exist
> Only the other day 500 doctors from Germany spoke out and said we are being lied - this is just the tip of the iceberg.


Then hop over to either the German forum or the southern states. Alternatively you could converse with my colleagues in the NHS who have dealt with all the fraudulent patients and maybe you could have a graveside chat with the 40k in the U.K. who have died.

/SNIP/


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

I'm sure you think you're hilarious but you're the only one that does.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Roy C said:


> I'm sure you think you're hilarious but you're the only one that does.


Maybe its lockdown syndrome or small penis syndrome or similar......... one tends to find the David Ikes of the world crawl out of the woodwork when there’s an audience, probably best not to engage. I actually find these people highly amusing and appreciate that I do have the intelligence to appreciate that whilst covid exists I may or may not agree with the lengths the governments have gone to. Unfortunately, people like this walk amongst us, I’ve see this before. Covid is a worldwide government conspiracy to vaccinate us all and get control, or it’s a way of getting rid of the weak by telling them they’ve got covid and then killing them. On the BBC last weekend they showed a rally in London people actually thought that Drs were paid to write covid on the death certificates, I asked my consultant colleagues they said that was a blatant lie. He said they were paid to inject a microchip when giving out the flue vaccine


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Maybe ask Richard Branson to rent you one of his casa on his Island ha ha.

I am not into conspiracies but I am against lockdown, Government and media fear mongering propaganda. Not happy with the health centre with it's triage by phone/skype either.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Isobella said:


> Maybe ask Richard Branson to rent you one of his casa on his Island ha ha.
> 
> I am not into conspiracies but I am against lockdown, Government and media fear mongering propaganda. Not happy with the health centre with it's triage by phone/skype either.


I don’t think that’s an unreasonable attitude to have, others, as is their right, may disagree. To promote it’s a worldwide conspiracy is totally different and worthy of the ridicule posters get


----------

